# What do you do with your black waste



## loddy

I have been to Morocco but stayed mostly on camp sites so black waste disposal wasn't a problem. Having read about the couple of hundred motorhomes that congregate on the beach near Agadir for 3 months at a time, what do they do ?.
They have water and food delivered by the locals do they have a dung man as well ?, anyone bin there and done it ?

Loddy


----------



## loddy

well obvious no one has or you are all there at the moment


----------



## Bryandh

PM Detourer, he runs Desert Tours in Morocco, sure to know the answer I would think.


----------



## grouch

I may be wrong but I thought wild camping on the beach near Agadir had finished. We were there four years ago and a big trench had been dug so no one could cross. That was in the January. I understood that in the previous November the King had decreed no more wild camping. I know it goes on elsewhere in Morocco but not in the obvious places.


----------



## seanoo

hi loddy , we were there last year and the year before and have never seen more than a hand full of campers wilding on the cliffs near agadir, its not allowed anymore. we wildcamped further south at aglou plage and know lots of people who wildcamp on the beachs south of sidi ifni. all the best sean


----------



## loddy

Thanks Seanoo

For those who wild camp for weeks on end how do they manage with black waste disposal

Loddy


----------



## peejay

Loddy, you don't seem to be getting an answer to your question - we haven't been to Morocco yet but have wildcamped alot in Greece where there are no emptying facilities unless you stay at sites.
There, we always ask at a garagre when buying fuel if we can take on water and empty the loo.
If not, then its a discreet spade job up in the hills. :wink: 

I would think its about the same in Morocco (?)

Pete


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

I may be wrong but I thought a thread a few weeks back mentioned campers emptying their cassette in the surf? And Italians (only for some reason!?) perhaps using a carrier bag in the toilet bowl which gets put in with other rubbish?

We're hoping to head that way shortly, and have a selection of digging implements. We don't use chemicals, and loo paper is kept seperate. Aparently there are areas where the topsoil has long since blown away leaving a maze of old loo roll tufts fluttering in the breeze 

Where you have decent topsoil burying within the top foot is fine as there are so many bugs naturally to break down anything you bury. But in barren desert areas with no topsoil at all 3' down is recommended!

Jason


----------



## loddy

I'd need a blinking great hole for 40 gallons of black.


----------



## grizzlyj

8O 

Either little and often, or


----------



## loddy

What a good idea I could leave the toad at home and tow a digger,
what should I call it ?

Loddy


----------



## pippin

The sh1t shoveller!


----------



## loddy

I could hire it out to other motorhomers, if it was Aussie I could just call it Digger

Loddy :wink:


----------

